#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新獸報到，大家嗨嗨～♪

## 雷貝

※名稱：雷貝

※生日：1999/04/15

※個性：善良、悶騷、怕生、冒失、喜歡跟人交流不過有些被動

※職業：學徒(學生)

※興趣：TRPG(桌上角色扮演遊戲)、桌遊

※遊戲：WOW(魔獸世界)(最近比較少玩)、Armello(愛門羅)


雷貝這個名字的由來，是我的英文名字和兔子混合之下的產物，但獸設卻是一匹狼。
獸設是好幾年前打的，大多是複製貼上加上修改而已，現在看起來有些羞恥。
基本上就是.......生理狀態偏向狼、心理狀態偏向兔.......這種感覺吧？
喜歡TRPG，除了跑文字團也有跑語音團，也因此累積了一些相關的經驗。
家裡有養貓，也很喜歡貓。

我很久以前就知道這裡了，但是一直不太敢踏入獸群，希望可以跟大家變成朋友，謝謝大家m(>_<)m

P.S 我也有好好閱讀版規了，請問現在這個頭貼是自動出現的嗎？

----------


## 月光雪貂

雷貝你好~，我是月光雪貂OwO/，歡迎來到狼之樂園，怕生的話沒有關係，目前這裡的獸都很有善的喔>w<

之前也玩過TRPG，也很喜歡桌遊>w<，遊戲的話現在除了手遊以外都沒在完了呢OwO

獸設很特別呢XD，心理偏向兔子，那看到狼會害怕嗎(X

那個頭像的話是默認的喔OwO，可以從論壇最上面，有個"用戶控制台"，點進去後左邊可以找到設置頭像的地方喔~

很高興認識你，再次歡迎你來到狼之樂園，以後還請多多指教~(鞠躬

----------


## 雷貝

月光雪貂你好OwO/

你是第一個造訪我的用戶資料頁面和文章的人呢www

至於獸設的部分，因為一些經歷的緣故，導致不太敢主動和其他狼說話，遇到其他狼會有點畏畏縮縮的，也很擔心自己會說錯話，不過現在會強迫自己主動一點～♪

桌遊的話我有在一個叫做Board Game Arena的網站玩，自己也有買一些，像是盜夢都市、阿瓦隆之類的，不過比較難找到人跟我一起玩呢QwQ

手遊的話我目前只有玩少女前線而已，你有玩嗎？

謝謝你，以後麻煩你多多指教了

----------


## 缪里

雷貝你好呀w咱是繆里
咱也是羞羞羞然後然後就不知怎麼著就進來了w
你很膽小麽？像兔子？哇咱很喜歡兔兔呢很軟很可愛
如果外表是狼的話就可以用力抱抱了誒嘿w
咱不是壞狼呢可以找咱聊天唄？

----------


## 提格

Hi~雷貝~我是提格喔~小老虎一隻~
我也挺愛玩桌遊的呢，不過比較偏向卡牌/策略遊戲

像Smash Up(大殺四方)、Android: Netrunner(矩陣潛襲)、Terraforming Mars(殖民火星)、
Arkham Horror LCG(阿卡漢驚魂卡牌版)、Gloomhaven(黯淡港灣)之類的

我在Board Game Arena只打過銀河路跑而已，你在那邊都玩什麼呢?
很高興認識你喔~
 :jcdragon-tail-faster:

----------


## 雷貝

--->繆里

繆里你好OwO/

其實我大概也不算是膽小.......而是怕生，對，是怕生！
總之，非常歡迎找我聊天呦～♪

順帶一提，我屬兔，然後星座是牡羊座(白羊座)呢

--->提格

提格你好OwO/

老實說
Smash Up(大殺四方)、Android: Netrunner(矩陣潛襲)、Terraforming Mars(殖民火星)、
Arkham Horror LCG(阿卡漢驚魂卡牌版)、Gloomhaven(黯淡港灣)
這幾個......我通通沒有玩過(遮臉)

至於Board Game Arena，我有玩......
四季物語、東海道、空中之城之類的遊戲呢，之前有一陣子蠻常玩四季物語的～♪

我也很高興認識你和大家喔^^

----------


## 峰峰

HI~雷貝

其實我也生性害羞呢~XD
兔子的心理呀(沒關係我有照顧過真的兔子，所以可以好好相處?) :jcdragon-shy2: 
獸設是你內心的靈感跟想法出來的，所以不要感到羞恥啦(讚
我TRPG玩過一次~很笨拙的思想行動XD不過覺得還滿好玩的 :jcdragon-keke: 
桌遊我沒甚麼碰，但好像很多獸都有在玩
我也喜歡貓跟狗!!有機會可以看看你家貓咪長怎樣嗎? :jcdragon-want: 
最後很高興認識你!希望能成為朋友，歡迎來到狼之樂園~ :jcdragon-spin2:

----------


## 雷貝

峰峰你好OwO/

這是從家庭群組內找到的一張照片，可能看起來不是很清楚，這個角度臉看起來有點臭，不過其實只是想睡覺了而已www


我目前比較常跑克蘇魯的呼喚(COC)，以及LOST～廢墟森林的孩子們
COC主要是陰暗恐怖的劇情，玩家必須調查並解決事件.......至少是想辦法解決啦www(不過很有可能失敗且角色死亡)
而森林的孩子們則是人類面對浩劫之後重建社會的故事，兩個都很有趣呢～♪

我也很高興認識你呦^^ :jcdragon-spin1: 

動圖好可愛www

----------


## 提格

CoC阿...那我很推薦Arkham Horror LCG(阿卡漢驚魂卡牌版)呦~ :jcdragon-keke: 
我也是從盜夢都市入門的呢，不過對陣營遊戲的興趣越來越低了
對太多人一桌的遊戲有點恐懼X3

東海道是個玩起來很舒服的遊戲呢

----------


## 雷貝

我倒是對陣營遊戲還蠻感興趣的，畢竟彼此對抗的感覺讓我覺得十分刺激
結束遊戲後也能和樂融融的......通常啦www

那我們之後可以一起玩東海道呢～♪

Arkham Horror LCG(阿卡漢驚魂卡牌版)要在哪裡玩呢？
還是只能買實體版？

----------


## 提格

Arkham Horror LCG最快的方法是去找有買的玩家，看他願不願意開團XDD
從核心、第一系列、到第二系列都是很有Lovecraft恐怖風格的故事情境呦 :jcdragon-nod-ebby:

----------

